# Reed diffuser question



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I know this isn't a soapmaking question but I think you people would be 'the ones who would know".....you are so good at all this stuff!  
In the Sept issue of Good Housekeeping on pg 95 there is a little article on how to make your own reed diffuser air freshener using grill skewers and fragrant bath oil.....I really want to make my own but I don't want to use artificial fragrance. How can I make the liquid using Essential oils instead of bath oils? Any ideas?? What sort of oil could I put the EO's into that would work and not just evaporate away quickly or separate??? I saw in a store where they were selling one jar and some reeds for $20......and I'm thinkin' that somebody somewhere has gotten this all figured out on a 'homeade' level for alot less!  Thanks


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

It can be done! I just found out how on this website in case anyone else was wondering how to do it too: 

http://www.abundanthealth4u.com/Books_s/1.htm

It uses jojoba oil and EO's.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

jojoba is technically a liquid wax, although a lot of folks think it is an oil.

What you need is a diffuser base to slow down the evaporation of the EO

From Nature With Love has one, but I don't know what is in it.

I've also seen that food grade Dipropylene Glycol : EO at about 7:3 seems to be the recommended amount.

Be sure to use Reeds and not bamboo!!


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Is that dipropelyne glycol a form of antifreeze? With a kitty in the house I'd rather stay away from anything like that. I saw it in most all recipes so I was already wondering. Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dipropylene glycol is also known as DPG. Here is a link to the MSDS (Safety Data Sheet) for it:

http://www.sciencelab.com/xMSDS-Dipropylene_Glycol-9923863


----------

